# Sta



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Hta*

I've not been able to find a geometry chart with head tube angles for the C50, or fork offset. Where can I find these? Thanks in advance.

Al


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Not officially published as far as I know. However, their head tubes are typically slack at around 71.5 - 72 deg and 65mm trail. Very slow feeling steering in my opinion.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Perfect handling at speed in my opinion. I guess div just rides his bike at 10-15 mph most of the time  

CC


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*I'm with Ce on that one. .*



Ce Cinquanta said:


> Perfect handling at speed in my opinion. I guess div just rides his bike at 10-15 mph most of the time
> 
> CC


After having just built up a C50 this month and putting 300 miles on it, I'm VERY thrilled with how it steers. I've NEVER felt so comfortable on a new frame in such a short peroid of time. Hands down the only bike worth having IMO.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Rake and Trail*

I'm beginning to think the Colnago HTA and rake have become industry secrets. They use to include these numbers in the C40 charts. I agree that the C50 has lots of trail, I really like the way it handles, best riding bike I've ever been on. My question was simply out of curiosity.
Now when I climb on my 5500 Trek it feels really twitchy.

Al


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

With-in reason you can have quick steering and still good handling. It's just a matter of taste.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Al1943 said:


> I've not been able to find a geometry chart with head tube angles for the C50, or fork offset. Where can I find these? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Al


They're here.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=132


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

terry b said:


> They're here.
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=132


Hey thanks. 71.7 HTA on a 55 cm frame. That's pretty laid back. 
74 STA

Now if we can just find the fork rake.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

43mm for the Star.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

divve said:


> 43mm for the Star.


Thanks,
I found a C40 chart from a few years ago and it shows that all forks for all frame sizes are 43mm. I've assumed that the same is true for the C50 and you've confirmed that for me. It also shows a 71.7 HTA for the 55cm frame.


----------

